# Just Ordered a PM1127-VF LB!!



## lpeedin (Oct 9, 2014)

Just got off the phone with Matt at Quality Machine Tools.  He has another shipment due to arrive in about 4-5 weeks.  Now I get to work on rearranging the garage to accommodate this new blue machine.  I currently have a HF x2 mini mill, but will probably be stepping up to something bigger next year.  

Here is the question, where are you guys stocking up on your lathe tooling at?  Is it the typical places like Shars, ebay, etc? I am obviously just a garage tinkerer and not getting into production work, so I am not worried about having the highest end tooling that can possibly be purchased. 

Thanks,


----------



## darkzero (Oct 9, 2014)

Congrats! 

I buy from Enco, MSC, ebay, & sometimes Travers. Travers & Rutland are local to me so sometimes that works out best. Rutland is now MSC so I now have a MSC outlet which is great to just walk in & grab what I need. MSC is more expensive than other most of the time but my account somehow gets an automatic discount & my sales rep often gives me discounts on top.

I mostly buy my inserts from ebay. Ebay used to great but the deals aren't as great as they used to be. When buying new tooling off ebay always check the sellers website or another vendor, I find you can get it cheaper outside of ebay. Except Shars though, buying through them on ebay is cheaper most of the time because of their shipping rates.

Oh and sometimes I buy tooling from Amazon believe it or not. I have Prime so often it works out with faster delivery & good prices.


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 9, 2014)

I buy most of my stuff through Shars on Ebay.  The I buy inserts and other oft replaced items from a variety of sellers Like all industrial tool supply and Merlin tools as well as the Tool supermarket.  Just gotta watch the shipping costs because they are sometimes hidden and you have to look hard to find them.

Bob


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 9, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I buy from Enco, MSC, ebay, & sometimes Travers. Travers & Rutland are local to me so sometimes that works out best. Rutland is now MSC so I now have a MSC outlet which is great to just walk in & grab what I need. MSC is more expensive than other most of the time but my account somehow gets an automatic discount & my sales rep often gives me discounts on top.
> 
> ...



I did some browsing at Amazon, was surprised at how much stuff they stock, as well as the prices.
And with a Prime membership, freight is free.  Usually, I have most things within 2 days... I think Amazon has a warehouse somewhere close... but not in GA, as I rarely pay sales tax.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 9, 2014)

GA said:


> I did some browsing at Amazon, was surprised at how much stuff they stock, as well as the prices.
> And with a Prime membership, freight is free.  Usually, I have most things within 2 days... I think Amazon has a warehouse somewhere close... but not in GA, as I rarely pay sales tax.



Yup I too was amazed when I discovered it. They even stock some Grizzly stuff. I bought 2 SouthBend branded Grizzly backplates from Amazon, they stocked them & with Prime it came out cheaper & got it quicker than getting them if from Grizzly. I don't normally order from Grizzly but I do like their blank SB branded backplates.


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 9, 2014)

darkzero said:


> I do like their blank SB branded backplates.



That's good to know Will.  I wondered about their quality.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 9, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> That's good to know Will.  I wondered about their quality.



I too was skeptical about their South Bend branded stuff. Just thought it was the typical overpriced "brand" name sort of deal that's all too common these days. I'm not familiar with all the cast iron grades & wondered what this "fine grain" cast iron was. When I saw them on Amazon I figured I'd give one a try.

This is the first SB branded backplate that I got, see how shiny it is. Looked pretty nice but it machined very nice too (finish).













That ended up being for this:







Now the second SB branded backplate (again from Amazon) did not look so nice out the box. It looked like it had a scale or rust on it. But in the end it ended up machining nice too, not as nice as the first one I got but much better than the typical China cast iron backplates that I'm used to that are dull gray. I'm not sure if their are actually a better grade but I guess so. And that first D1-4 fit my spindle with very little runout or adjustments needed to it, I measured only .0002"-.0004" TIR on it depending on which holes I clocked it in.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 9, 2014)

I bought the SB 4-jaw for my lathe along with a few other South Bend branded pieces from Grizzly, and so far everything has been good to go right out of the box. I am pretty impressed with the fit/finish. A little spendy, but then I don't have to dork around with it to get it working correctly.


----------



## lpeedin (Oct 10, 2014)

What size qctp comes on this lathe, I forgot to ask Matt when I ordered the machine? I am trying to figure out what is the max size of the tooling I should be looking at.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 10, 2014)

That size lathe would use an AXA but IIRC at one point they came with a 40 pos tool post (Multifix clone), probably Aa size. Either way 1/2" max tool shank.


----------



## lpeedin (Oct 11, 2014)

is 1/2" a maximum on tool size or shank size? or is that the same thing? Sorry for all of the questions, just don't want to be buying the wrong tooling for my lathe.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 11, 2014)

3dshooter80 said:


> is 1/2" a maximum on tool size or shank size? or is that the same thing? Sorry for all of the questions, just don't want to be buying the wrong tooling for my lathe.



Lathe tooling is usually described by the size of the shank. 1/2" tooling is max size for a AXA sized tool holder.


----------



## tmarks11 (Oct 11, 2014)

darkzero said:


> They even stock some Grizzly stuff. I bought 2 SouthBend branded Grizzly backplates from Amazon, they stocked them & with Prime it came out cheaper & got it quicker than getting them if from Grizzly.



Thanks for bringing this up; I hand't made a comparison in a few years, and it now looks like Amazon is worth checking on when shopping for Grizzly/SB stuff. 

But you have to comparison shop, as it isn't cut and dried.

South Bend (which is owned by the CEO of Grizzly but run as a separate company) sells through Amazon prime, and is cheaper than ordering from Grizzly, especially when you account for shipping.

Grizzly also has an Amazon storefront.  They have cheaper shipping than ordering from Grizzly.com, but sometimes have a higher retail price.  In the end, you really have to comparison shop.

Here is an example: H7763 Pedestal for a bench grinder (don't buy this, I have one and don't like it, the three legs mean it is not stable).
$64 from Grizzly (plus $12 shipping):http://www.grizzly.com/products/Pedestal-Stand-For-Bench-Grinder/H7763
$92 from Amazon (free shipping):http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-H7763-Pedestal-Stand-Grinder/dp/B000E34C34

And here is an example where Amazon is cheaper: G5690 QCTP set, BXA size
$313 from Grizzly (plus $24 shipping): http://www.grizzly.com/products/Quick-Change-Tool-Post-Set-12-to-14-Swing/G5690
$312 from Amazon (free shipping): http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-G5690-Quick-Change-Swing/dp/B0000DD4G0


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 11, 2014)

I got the word yesterday that my lathe will ship out at the first of next week.  I should have it by weeks end.  I will try to remember in all the excitement to get some pics of the uncrating and setup to share.  The only problem that I have now is that I can't decide what I want to attempt to make first!!


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 19, 2014)

Well, now it looks like I won't get my lathe until sometime in January....  Merry Christmas to me...


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 19, 2014)

Amazon is an amazing place to buy tools, what you need to do, is know what tool brands are good, and then check stuff frequently. 

for example I purchased this last weekend for $15.62, and the list price is $93.10, and they are currently listed at $50.48.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0080CMLWA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I got the last two packs of these as well.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040NPEEA/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
list/current price is $117.00 I payed $27.56


My working theory is that Amazon has some kind of inventory/order history algorithm that determines pricing. Basically if an item is selling slowly, or they have a large number in inventory, or a combination of the two, the algorithm drops the price. I think it does the opposite as well. Of the 2 dozen or so things I purchase last weekend, they all increased in price immediately after I placed my order.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 19, 2014)

Dan_S said:


> My working theory is that Amazon has some kind of inventory/order history algorithm that determines pricing


And here is a GREAT! tool:

camelcamelcamel.com

It allows you to graph the price of things on Amazon, and it will notify you when price drops to your target price.

Something like this:


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 19, 2014)

Thnak you sir, I have added this to my list of check once a day bookmarks.



tmarks11 said:


> And here is a GREAT! tool:
> 
> camelcamelcamel.com


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 30, 2014)

I am starting to get pretty "anxious" over the delays and the lack of a definitive ship date that I have received from PM / QMT thus far.  I can deal with delays at ports, congested rail lines, customs, etc..  But how long do you think it should take someone to ship out a lathe once they have received it from the supplier?  24 hours?  48 hours?  One week?  Ten business days?  I would like to know what kinds of experiences others have had with their shipping woes from PM / QMT.


----------



## GA Gyro (Dec 30, 2014)

IMO this is a valid concern...
Here is what I learned by reading this (and other) forums:

The issue is not in the USA... the issue is the factories on the other side of the ocean:
They say:  We will ship on Monday...
Then next week they say: We will ship on Monday...
etc, etc, etc.  
Long story short... they get here when they get here... and Matt does not really have much control of when they ship.  
When they are confirmed to be on a 'slow boat from China (Taiwan in my case)'... it is kinda predictable when they will get to us (hobby machinists).  

I would wait until Jan the 5th (let Matt have a peaceful holiday season)... then contact him and see if he has any shipping information. 
Better yet... maybe Wed the 7th, as it may take a day or so for Matt to get any details.  

Bugging someone... does not add value to the relationship... all it does is raise the anxiety levels... of everyone.  :bitingnails:
And IMO if all my customers bugged me to death... I would consider hiring someone that did not know anything.... and have them monitor the phone.... 

I have found most of my 60+ years...
One catches more flies with sugar than vinegar.  :thumbsup:

BTW: I have a PM1340GT in the batch that may (or may not) be on that slow boat... wish it were here... but there is not much I can do about it until it DOES get here.


----------



## marcusp323 (Dec 31, 2014)

You'll still get your 1340GT before I get mine, John. Even though it may have passed me on the way to PA, it's gotta come all the way back to the West Coast before I'll see it :thinking:


----------



## GA Gyro (Dec 31, 2014)

marcusp323 said:


> You'll still get your 1340GT before I get mine, John. Even though it may have passed me on the way to PA, it's gotta come all the way back to the West Coast before I'll see it :thinking:



Maybe... Freight from PA to GA for the mill was 3-4 days... however I had to wait an extra few days due to scheduling the delivery at the location I picked it up.  Took a week between when Matt said it shipped... until I received it.  

I do not have the space cleared out yet... however that would take about an hour.  Still sorting other things... the space is helpful for boxes for now.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 31, 2014)

3dshooter80 said:


> I am starting to get pretty "anxious" over the delays and the lack of a definitive ship date that I have received from PM / QMT thus far.  I can deal with delays at ports, congested rail lines, customs, etc..  But how long do you think it should take someone to ship out a lathe once they have received it from the supplier?  24 hours?  48 hours?  One week?  Ten business days?  I would like to know what kinds of experiences others have had with their shipping woes from PM / QMT.



This isn't like ordering from Amazon....

Matt orders his machinery by the container full to keep the prices down (not to mention that many Chinese factories do not allow an order of an individual machine... they are wholesalers, not retailers).  That means that you ordered from him, he did not pass your order through to the factory to deliver your machine.  He generally has orders spaced through-out the year for delivery, and those delivery dates are subject to the randomness of the factory's production schedule and competition with bigger customers.  Someone puts in a rush order for 1000 machines, Matt's order goes to the back of the queue.  This is my understanding from reading posts from Ray on this website. Not to mention clearing customs adds a random delay into the mix.

While you are waiting, make sure you have room, power, compressed air, etc installed so you are ready.  Buy lifting tackle if you need it or don't already have it.  Order tooling so you can make use of it if you don't already have it.

Even Grizzly, one of the largest machinery dealers in the company, has similar issues with delivery schedules.  Go browse the Grizzly forum and read some of the same angst.


----------



## GA Gyro (Dec 31, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> This isn't like ordering from Amazon....
> 
> Matt orders his machinery by the container full to keep the prices down (not to mention that many Chinese factories do not allow an order of an individual machine... they are wholesalers, not retailers).  That means that you ordered from him, he did not pass your order through to the factory to deliver your machine.  He generally has orders spaced through-out the year for delivery, and those delivery dates are subject to the randomness of the factory's production schedule and competition with bigger customers.  Someone puts in a rush order for 1000 machines, Matt's order goes to the back of the queue.  This is my understanding from reading posts from Ray on this website. Not to mention clearing customs adds a random delay into the mix.
> 
> ...



IMO good points on prepping for the machine... whenever it arrives.

I did not do that... and my mill sat in the middle of the floor for a few weeks before getting it set up.


----------



## marcusp323 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm prepped, wired & have tools waiting.................
I'm also patient (helps when you have a SB 9" to suffice in the meanwhile)


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 1, 2015)

marcusp323 said:


> I'm prepped, wired & have tools waiting.................
> I'm also patient (helps when you have a SB 9" to suffice in the meanwhile)



For the lathe... I wish I were.  
Problem is... too many things on my plate (of life) at the moment.  
Should be ready for the lathe in a few weeks.

I did get some of the projects wound down over the holidays... and hope to wind down some more during the winter.

However when the Spring (and summer) get here... AC season will set in (Atlanta is a humid AC market...) and I will not have much time for other than work.  Sad... however I like the down time off season...


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, after a little bit longer wait than expected, my lathe arrived yesterday.  I had everything ready for the driver and from the time he arrived until he left was about ten minutes. Everything was very well packaged and there wasn't a scratch on her to be found.  I noticed that there were even nails in the bottom of the pallet for the sole purpose of keeping the various small boxes from shifting during transport.  

I had rigged up a gantry crane to assist me in lifting this lathe.  (My neighbor had already joked that he wouldn't be home the day it arrived in the event that I needed any help)  I got the lathe up onto the table that I had built and I couldn't be happier with the height of the table. Everything is at elbow level, which should keep the back strain to a minimum. The only thing that could have been any better would be for the change gears to be a little better fit.  They are basically press fit and require a soft faced hammer to remove the bushings and shafts in order to change the gears.  I will start polishing the I.D. on each of the gears as soon as I have time so it isn't the end of the world.  

I wan't to say thanks to Matt and the team for putting up with me.  I am not the most patient person when it comes to waiting for a large ticket item like this. Each time I inquired, I got a response.  I would say that the wait was worth it.  If you are looking for a top quality piece of equipment, then I would give these guys a call.  You may have to wait too, but it will be worth it.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice, congrats on the arrival of your new machine.


----------



## JPatMcConnel (Jan 14, 2015)

Congratulations on your new lathe! I waited 7 months for my PM1340GT to arrive, but you know, the first time I turned it on all that wait time evaporated like mist in the sun, LOL. Like others who have commented, I also found dealing with Matt to be a refreshing change from some of the big box store mentality.


----------



## Franko (Mar 9, 2015)

I ordered a PM1127 last week. The estimate for delivery is 10 weeks. I've ordered enough machines to know that might mean 20 weeks. If it doesn't get here in 10 weeks, I'll be disappointed and anxious, but it will be when it will be.

When I ordered my mill, I didn't have a mill and the anxiety of waiting 4 months for delivery was great. This time, I have two lathes that have served me for 10 years, so I'm a lot more laid back about delivery this time. It will just give me plenty of time to come up with a good stand for it.

I'm hoping it comes with an AXA QCTP because I already have one with several tool holders. One cannot have too many tool holders.

I am excited about finding and getting the PM1127. I looked and drooled at a lot of lathes, but all of them compromised on some of the features I desired. When I found the PM1127, it was as though it was custom designed to my needs and expectations. Big bore, variable speed, power cross slide, weight and size, 6" scroll chuck, MT2 tailstock so I can use the MT2 gizmos I've accumulated, and mechanical electrical buttons and knobs.


----------



## Franko (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations on your new lathe, 3dshooter! Since I've also got one coming, I'm very interested in hearing your comments and impressions.

btw... I called them and confirmed it _does_ come with a AXA QCTP.


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 10, 2015)

Overall impression of the lathe is that it is a good piece of equipment at a size and price point that nobody else is competing with.  It is long enough and has a large enough bore to do a lot of things that a 12 x 36 lathe can do.  The fit and finish of my machine was really good.  (I have already put a few dents and scratches in things from working with it, mostly due to the stupid spring loaded 3-jaw chuck)  I did play with the settings on the speed control board to get things where it runs really well and there is no noticeable "bogging down" when doing a heavy cut or when threading.  My only real complaint is that the drive pulley for the motor and the drive pulley for the spindle are slightly out of round.  They do not appear to have been made on a lathe, but rather possibly forged and then just the hub was reamed and broached for a keyway.   If I had access to another lathe, I would simply skim the outside diameter of the pulleys to true it up.  This has led to a sort of pulsing sound when it is making a cut.  The quality of the cut is not affected in any way, but I hear it when using the machine. 

My headstock alignment appears to be very good.  I have about .0005" diameter taper over approx 6" without using the tail stock.  I checked this by making very light cuts on a 2" diameter aluminum rod.  

The tailstock is actually MT3, not MT2.  The qctp is AXA sized.  You are correct, one can never have too many tool holders! Plus it comes with a 6" 4 jaw chuck, two MT3 dead centers, a MT3 live center, and a MT5 - MT3 adapter.  Then there is the steady rest, and a follow rest.  

With all of that said, I am very happy with my purchase.  Every machine is going to have some quirks.  I did make new knobs to replace all of the cheap plastic knobs that came on the machine.  Many of them are the same knobs that are on my little X2 mini milling machine.  

Good thing you understand your quoted delivery time is most likely not the case.  Mine hit delays at the shipping docks due to a strike by the dock employees.  Matt is great to work with.  I know this for sure because he responded to each and every one of my emails or inquiries.  In fact, since I had my lathe delivered, he has sent me (3) different follow up emails making sure I am happy and checking to see if I had any issues.  Some of those were as late as midnight!  

You will be happy.  It will be worth the wait.


----------



## Franko (Mar 10, 2015)

It is great to hear you are mostly happy with your new lathe. Too bad about the belt pulleys. Perhaps there is a pulley fabricating adventure in your future?

I guess a MT3 is better. :-\ Fortunately, 1127 is suppose to include a tailstock chuck.

I guess I'll just have to get a a sleeve adapter for MT2 to MT3. I have a nifty MT2 live center with changeable centers of varying diameters I'd love to be able to keep using.

I think I have devised a plan for a stand. I have a large heavy duty HF tool chest, rated for 3000 pounds. It is 44" x 18".  I can make a sturdy top that over-hangs the ends enough to support the lathe. I've designed a steel trolly base to replace the wheels consisting of two 4" stationary steel wheels on an axle outboard of the end, and adjustable outboard feet for the other end. The rig will lower the height of the box about 4" lower than the standard wheels, increasing stability.

I'll make a socket and custom mule to move and steer it. I'm toying with the idea of making the mule steerable to increase stability when making sharp turns. My worry is that 18" is not enough width. If I decide it isn't, I can extend the width of the trolly a few more inches for stability.


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 13, 2015)

I think you will be iffy with your stand idea.  When you put 600# 44" off the ground, it can get a little top heavy on a base only 18" wide.  The chip pan itself is approx. 17" wide x 49" long.  I can't remember the actual footprint of the base of the lathe, but it is a couple inches less than the chip pan length.  Your chip pan will hang over on the ends, but I think the actual foot print of the base feet will easily fit on top of your proposed stand width.


----------



## Franko (Mar 13, 2015)

3dshooter80 said:


> I think you will be iffy with your stand idea.  When you put 600# 44" off the ground, it can get a little top heavy on a base only 18" wide.  The chip pan itself is approx. 17" wide x 49" long.  I can't remember the actual footprint of the base of the lathe, but it is a couple inches less than the chip pan length.  Your chip pan will hang over on the ends, but I think the actual foot print of the base feet will easily fit on top of your proposed stand width.



Thanks for the comments, 3dshooter.
44" was a typo and was referring to the _width_ of the case. I should have typed 42".
The xyz case dimensions are 42" x 18" x 33". With 6" casters the top is currently 39" from the floor. With the trolly I'll make, the top will be about 35" from the floor counting the additional .75 top thickness and 1" clearance from the floor and will have much more lateral stability than the current casters.

I can ameliorate top heaviness some by storing heavier items like extra chucks and rotary tables in the bottom drawers, which is what I do with my current set-up with my G-4000.

I did a drawing in Adobe Illustrator based on the dimension drawing on the PDF manual I downloaded which just shows the over-all dimensions, and scaled it up to match the dimensions so I could extrapolate some fundamental measurements. 

The foot print of the lathe itself is well under the 18" depth of the cabinet. The trick will be getting the meat of the lathe centered on the 18" box depth. I may have to modify the chip pan some by relocating the mounting holes, as I'd prefer it didn't over-hang the top drawer of the case. I don't mind the cranks over-hanging the front.


----------



## GaWajn (Apr 6, 2015)

Glad you finally got your machine 3DShooter. I am considering getting the same machine as you did.


----------



## lpeedin (Apr 7, 2015)

GaWajn, I can say that it was worth the wait.  I am a pretty impatient person when it comes to receiving something I ordered, and Matt put up with me well!!  If you are looking for a great 110 volt machine, this is the one for you!


----------



## Franko (Apr 7, 2015)

I wasn't in that big a hurry when I ordered mine (it's been about 5 weeks now) but I must confess anticipation is starting to creep up on me.


----------



## Franko (Apr 14, 2015)

I gave Quality Machine Tools a call yesterday to check the progress on my ordered PM1127. They are expecting it in a couple weeks, then another couple weeks for them to set it up and ship it to me.

3dshooter most generously made some measurements for me to assist in my stand design which confirmed that the tool chest I plan to use will be sufficient. I'm in the process of working out the details of the mobile base for the tool chest. It will have two 3-inch iron stationary wheels outside the left end mounted on a center pivot with adjustment screws. This arrangement will allow the box to be closer to the floor.

The other end will rest on height adjusting bolt-mounted swivel casters, rated at 1100 pounds each I ordered online yesterday. They will mount to brackets also outside the end of the box. Floor clearance will be one inch.
My experience trying to maneuver very heavy equipment on 4 swiveling casters has not been good, thus I'm using two stationary wheels and two swivels for steering.


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 15, 2015)

Franko said:


> I gave Quality Machine Tools a call yesterday to check the progress on my ordered PM1127. They are expecting it in a couple weeks, then another couple weeks for them to set it up and ship it to me.
> 
> 3dshooter most generously made some measurements for me to assist in my stand design which confirmed that the tool chest I plan to use will be sufficient. I'm in the process of working out the details of the mobile base for the tool chest. It will have two 3-inch iron stationary wheels outside the left end mounted on a center pivot with adjustment screws. This arrangement will allow the box to be closer to the floor.
> 
> ...



Those are interesting castors... I was gonna use them... yet when I upgraded from a PM932 to a PM935... figured the weight of the machine would be an issue.  
I have 6 of them... may put them up for sale at the appropriate thread here at HM forum.


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 17, 2015)

darkzero said:


> Yup I too was amazed when I discovered it. They even stock some Grizzly stuff. I bought 2 SouthBend branded Grizzly backplates from Amazon, they stocked them & with Prime it came out cheaper & got it quicker than getting them if from Grizzly. I don't normally order from Grizzly but I do like their blank SB branded backplates.


me too


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 17, 2015)

Franko said:


> I gave Quality Machine Tools a call yesterday to check the progress on my ordered PM1127. They are expecting it in a couple weeks, then another couple weeks for them to set it up and ship it to me.
> 
> 3dshooter most generously made some measurements for me to assist in my stand design which confirmed that the tool chest I plan to use will be sufficient. I'm in the process of working out the details of the mobile base for the tool chest. It will have two 3-inch iron stationary wheels outside the left end mounted on a center pivot with adjustment screws. This arrangement will allow the box to be closer to the floor.
> 
> ...


where did u find those casters?


----------



## Franko (Apr 17, 2015)

JMH, I just googled "leveling casters".

I purchased mine from Service Caster.
http://shop.servicecaster.com/leveling-casters-s/1944.htm


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 17, 2015)

tmarks11 said:


> And here is a GREAT! tool:
> 
> camelcamelcamel.com
> 
> ...


wow, info is a tool. so you find then watch.  good show thanks. this should be a stickie


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 17, 2015)

Franko said:


> JMH, I just googled "leveling casters".
> 
> I purchased mine from Service Caster.
> http://shop.servicecaster.com/leveling-casters-s/1944.htm


tnx


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 17, 2015)

Franko said:


> JMH, I just googled "leveling casters".
> 
> I purchased mine from Service Caster.
> http://shop.servicecaster.com/leveling-casters-s/1944.htm


franko,
they are 4" high, so if they weld, my bottom frame (3x3x1/4 tube) that will give me 7" more height. the PM 9x49 will be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Franko (Apr 17, 2015)

jmh, I'm installing my casters outboard of the frame I'm making for the cabinet support. The stock wheels were 5", so I'm lowering mine by 3".

I determined that I'm going to need a engine hoist and I'll probably need it for more than one day. Harbor Freight has coupons for both their 2 and 1 ton hoists that expire this Sunday. I picked up the 1-ton hoist this afternoon for $139 with coupon. I didn't see any problems with after I assembled it, so I think it will be fine. 

There were no good deals on Craig's List, in fact, everyone seemed to be asking more than full retail for their offerings. The best deal I saw to rent one was $30 a day.

If I decide I don't have room to keep it, I can easily sell it after I'm done with it.


----------

